# Firefox zjada zbyt dużo zasobów

## master66

Problem jest następujący: Firefox kompilowany ze źródeł w wersji >=3.0.0 potrafi zająć mi 50% mocy procesora (ładnie to wygląda na jednym z monitorów z Karamby -- taka funkcja stała) zaraz po otwarciu klapy laptopa czyli po wyjściu z trybu uśpienia. Dlatego muszę go restartować za każdym razem. Sądziłem, że to powód tego, że firefox3 jest jeszcze w ~x86 ale od jakiegoś czasu jest już w pełni stabilny więc o co kaman?

----------

## SlashBeast

U mnie też po usypianiu firefox ma zgrzyty.

----------

## Aktyn

wesja 3.0.5 czesto pochłaniała dużo zasobów proca, w sposób niepowtarzalny, wystarczyło zamknąć i otworzyć i na tych samych stronach było OK, 

Teraz wersja 3.0.6 zwiesiła mi X-y, ale na szczęście llinux ma coś takiego jak konsola  :Smile:  i po zkilllowaniu firefoxa, xy działały dalej. A dokładniej fluxbox. Ale nie wiem gdzie może tkwić niuans tego typu. Mam amd64

Swoja drogą, nie powinno być takich motywów.

----------

## master66

Problem najwyraźniej tkwi w pakiecie xulrunner -- reemergowałem firefoxa do wersji -bin i działa tak samo, też parę razy zwiesiło mi Xy...

mam x86

----------

## SlashBeast

xulrunner to nic innego jak wydarty kawalek firefoksa kompilowany oddzielnie.

----------

## sebas86

Też mam ten sam problem (x86). Sysprof mówi tylko tyle, że więcej czasu spędza na korzystaniu z usług jądra i ALSA-y po uśpieniu (17x i 26x więcej czasu niż przed uśpieniem) - z odpaloną stroną zawierającą grę flash, bez nie chce mi się już testować. Wystarczy, że skutecznie system zawiesiło przy próbie profilowania i uptime poszedł w piach.  :Razz: 

Firefoks binarny (3.0.6), Flash (10.0.15.3).

----------

